# 3 month old and up all night, husband in toddlers room



## mamawada (Nov 13, 2007)

I am a mother to my second child an co-sleeping again. I have just gotten up from yet another night of waking 8+ times with my soon to be 4 month old baby. Let my just say that I am so tired it is difficult to form complete sentences so if you are kind enough to be reading this forgive any errors.
Basically my baby is waking and nursing for 2 or 3 minutes max then falling back asleep only to wake again. When I have tried getting up, lights on, diaper change etc.. to really wake him up for a feeding it does not seem to make any difference in when he wakes again. He is swaddled and we do a whole bedtime routine-I don't think he is too hot or too cold and I have also tried a white noise machiene.
Additionally my husband is sleeping with our toddler age 3 1/2 because he is waking one to two times a night and wants us in bed with him (we co-slept with him for 2 years)-my husband figures it is just easier to sleep in his bed with him and then he not only sleeps through the night but will sleep in later in the morning.
So here I am waking all night with a baby and feeling like my husband and I are not sharing even the most basic of intimate time. HELP!


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

I wish I could help, ...I know when my daughter nursed for only a few minutes at time something was wrong. I think it was reflux, and she was just nursing enough to soothe her tummy. I hope you find an answer and get some help soon.


----------



## mamawada (Nov 13, 2007)

I thought about that as he is showing some early teething signs, but he will go down for longer naps in the daytime no problem. Thank you though for the thought.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

Sounds like the infamous 4 month sleep regression. Sorry...it's going to be a rough few months. http://www.kellymom.com/parenting/sleep/4mo-sleep.html

I'm in the same boat, btw, complete with an almost 3yo who wakes once a night and will only accept me (not daddy). So I'm playing musical beds, roaming between mine/dh's, dd's, and ds's. Last night I think dd was up every hour. Not so good for using one's brain, like I'm supposed to be doing today...









If you want to feel like you're doing SOMETHING, you might want to take a look at Sleepless in America and the No-Cry Sleep Solution (there's one for babies and one for toddlers). Hang in there!


----------



## tuscany123 (Feb 15, 2004)

Quote:

I thought about that as he is showing some early teething signs, but he will go down for longer naps in the daytime no problem. Thank you though for the thought.
I just wanted you to know that my son is doing the same thing. He sleeps great for naps (alone), but with me in bed with him he wakes up hourly. Also, when I put him down at night (alone), he sleeps for a 2 hour stretch before waking. He seems to wake more frequently when I am sleeping with him - even if I put him in the pack and play and I just sleep next to it in the guest bedroom. It's like he has the most intense Mommy radar ever! So, I think tonight I am going to try to put him the the pack and play while I sleep across the hall in DDs room. I will go to him if he cries. I want to find out if he will sleep better without me, like he does for his naps. I don't think my DS is hungry much, because like your LO, he does not eat much during these wakings.


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XanaduMama* 
Sounds like the infamous 4 month sleep regression. Sorry...it's going to be a rough few months. http://www.kellymom.com/parenting/sleep/4mo-sleep.html









: I blocked that from my memory! I am going through the 18 month one right now, so I try not to look back anymore. It lasted from about a month for us, when DD was 3 1/2 to 41/2 months old. On the bright side, she STTN for a whole month after that. (She hasn't done it since, but I had a nice month of sleep)


----------



## mamawada (Nov 13, 2007)

Ok, so how did it go? We were up every two hours again and I am thinking of setting the crib up this weekend...


----------



## JoyfulMom84 (Apr 22, 2008)

First off HUGS!!!!!

Secondly I didn't read the other responses (yet) but I would recommend you STOP turning on the lights to wake him up for a feeding. That is just reinforcing the night waking.

Keep things dark, quiet, boring and unless he is very soiled or prone to diaper rashes don't change his diaper at night...After they are a few weeks/months old they don't generally need their diapers changed (though do what your Mommy instinct says as far as what you think _he_ needs!)

If DD needs a fresh diaper in the middle of the night (which only happens once a month or so) we turn on a 25watt RED light bulb with a dark shade on the lamp... It keeps things bright enough to see by, but not "awake" bright... If you close your eyes you can't even tell the lights on, it's kinda neat!

I know this is a forum for co-sleeping and I'm TOTALLY for co-sleeping...But we realized aorund 3.5-4mos that for the happiness of our family we had to move DD out of our bed... She was being woken up by our very presence (she is a very social baby). We hooked her crib sidecar to the side of our bed (there are tutorials online to make sure you're doing it safely)...It was GREAT! She was on the same level as our mattress she was near me and could roll into me if she realy needed me...But she was seperated and not feeling every movement through our mattress (she's also a belly sleeper and I wasn't comfortable having her sleep on our pillow top mattress)....Around 6 or 7mos we had to take the side car down because DD learned to pull up/cruise/crawl and she fell out of our bed once and we weren't comfortable with her being there anymore... She now sleeps in her crib across the room from us and joins us in bed for an hour or two at night for a feeding...She _generally_ sleeps one 6-7 hour stretch now... I also recommend some of the ideas in The No Cry Sleep Solution. I will say that that book stressed me out a little bit about DD's sleep...But if you just take the ideas that will work for your family and relax and realize babyhood goes by too fast the book really is super helpful!!!

ETA: that the 4mos regression thing was sooooo true except it started around 3mos. Even with moving DD out of our bed she was still up anywhere from 3-10 times a night, she always went right back down..It was the worst around 6mos when she was learning to crawl... Now she sleeps 6-7hour stretches most nights!


----------

